# Vaping TRUTH SURVEY



## kimbo (20/12/14)

http://vapinglinks.wordpress.com/20...survey-984-results-some-comment-screen-shots/

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Andre (20/12/14)

Nice, a very quick survey....done.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ollie (20/12/14)

Done... Thanks for posting!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## montezuma (20/12/14)

Done.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DoubleD (20/12/14)

Awesome, done


----------



## Gazzacpt (20/12/14)

Done


----------



## Arthster (20/12/14)

Done


----------



## hands (20/12/14)

done

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rotten_Bunny (20/12/14)

Done

Rotten Bunny.

Vape the Planet !


----------



## Silver (20/12/14)

Thanks @kimbo 
Done


----------



## Yiannaki (20/12/14)

Interesting survey  just completed it!


----------



## BumbleBee (20/12/14)

Done, thanks for sharing


----------



## Dr Phil (20/12/14)

Done tx kimbo


----------



## annemarievdh (21/12/14)

Done and dusted 


Send while vaping on the Reo mini Thor

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Necris (21/12/14)

done


----------



## Oren (22/12/14)

Done

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Humbolt (22/12/14)

Done

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Alex (22/12/14)

Did this a few days ago


----------



## BhavZ (22/12/14)

Done and dusted


----------



## free3dom (22/12/14)

I have been surveyed

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rowan Francis (22/12/14)

Done


----------

